# Weekly Competition 2021-26



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R' U' R U R F' U R U2 R'
*2. *U' R' U' R U' R U' F' R2 U2 F'
*3. *U' R' F R F U' F U2 F' U R
*4. *U R' F2 R U' R U' R U' F' R2
*5. *U2 R' F2 U R2 U2 R2 F U F R

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 B2 R U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F' L' U' B F2 L' R2 U' R' F' U'
*2. *D' F2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 U' B2 R F2 R2 B R F D' F2 D'
*3. *L' F' D' R' U' R2 D2 R B R' U L2 B2 L2 F2 U' D2 F2 R2 U'
*4. *D' F' U' B' L D' L F L2 F B2 D2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 L' D'
*5. *L2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 F' D2 U R B L' U2 R B R2 F' D'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L B' R2 D F' R2 B' D2 B R2 B L' F' D F' R U2 D' Fw2 R' B Uw2 U2 F Uw2 D2 F2 U2 Rw2 R2 Uw' L' D' R2 B' R Rw U' Rw2 Uw' L' Fw2 Rw2
*2. *U B' L2 B U' R' F2 L' F R2 B2 U' D F2 U F2 R2 F' Fw2 U Fw2 U R' D R2 Uw2 Rw2 D Rw2 Fw Uw2 D2 L U' Fw2 F2 Rw Fw' U' Rw Uw2 U
*3. *R' U2 L' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 R' F2 D F R B U F2 D B2 F2 Rw2 F2 D Rw2 F2 Uw2 U' Rw2 F2 U2 R' U' Rw2 F' U' Rw2 Fw2 U Rw F2 Uw B2 Rw' L' Fw L2
*4. *R D' R D2 B' L2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 F U L' U2 F U B U2 Rw2 Fw2 B R' Fw2 F L2 R Fw2 F' Uw2 R' D R2 Uw' Fw2 B Rw' Fw' B2 Rw L R' Uw2 Fw
*5. *D2 L2 F' B2 L D2 U2 L2 F2 L' F2 U B' L F U L2 F D Uw2 R' F' R' Uw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 D2 L D2 Uw' F D2 B Rw2 R2 Fw' D2 Rw L' Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 Bw' R2 U B2 Bw U2 D' F2 D2 F Fw' Lw2 L F2 L' Bw2 Rw Lw2 Bw2 Fw' D2 R U' Rw R' Uw2 Dw U' Fw2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 U2 L2 Bw L2 Lw F Rw2 U2 Bw2 B Uw B2 Dw Uw2 Fw Dw' Lw2 B2 R2 U Uw Bw' Uw' U Bw2 Lw' L'
*2. *U2 Lw2 L R' Uw U2 Dw2 R U' R Uw2 Rw2 Dw B2 Rw2 Bw' U2 D B F2 D2 Fw' F B' R L' Fw2 R Lw F' D B' Lw Bw' Fw' B Rw' Lw' F2 Rw B Uw D2 L2 Lw2 U Dw2 Bw2 Lw Uw' Lw Fw2 Uw' Bw' R2 Fw D Fw2 Bw2 R'
*3. *F L2 R2 Fw2 Rw Bw' U' D2 R Uw2 R2 Dw' Lw' U L2 D2 Uw' Fw2 R Dw2 Lw2 Uw' R2 Bw' B' Lw2 Fw Dw F Lw2 U Uw D F Uw2 D' B2 L2 Rw' F D' Dw Bw2 F U' D' L' Rw' B F' D' F2 U Fw' Lw2 Rw2 R' L2 Dw2 F
*4. *R' B Uw2 Bw' L Rw' D2 Lw2 Fw' B' F L' U2 L Fw' Rw2 U2 R2 Bw' Fw L' Dw Rw U2 D' Bw2 L2 Fw L2 Fw2 Dw' U' Bw F' Fw' L2 Uw2 R2 Rw Fw2 L2 Rw Uw R' Lw' L' Fw F2 B' Bw2 Lw' L2 F L' Uw R2 F' Fw2 L' Uw
*5. *L Uw' B Bw Fw Lw2 Bw2 Uw' Bw' Uw' Lw' U' Uw2 Bw Uw2 L' Fw' D' Bw2 R' F' B2 Rw2 U' B' D' Dw' R2 Uw' Bw2 F2 Lw2 Uw2 D F2 R2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 R2 Uw Rw Uw2 D2 F' Bw2 D2 U' R' B Bw' Dw' R' Lw' B2 Lw U Bw2 R' Bw

*6x6x6*
*1. *Lw Dw D' R2 3Rw' L2 Uw Bw F' 3Uw2 B' U2 Rw D' L2 3Uw Rw' Bw' F Fw 3Rw Dw Rw L' 3Rw 3Fw F2 B Rw2 Fw 3Fw2 F2 Uw 3Uw' Dw2 L' Rw 3Fw Lw' D2 Bw Dw' Uw' D Bw' Uw' Lw' 3Uw' 3Rw2 Bw' L B Dw Bw Rw2 B L2 3Uw' Rw' R 3Uw D2 U' Bw2 U' D' Uw' R2 3Fw' 3Rw L Dw2 Bw U R' Lw L2 U2 3Rw2 U2
*2. *Rw Uw F U' Lw' B' 3Uw' Dw Fw Rw' Fw U' L B' F2 3Rw U' Fw Bw' 3Fw Rw2 Bw' F' Rw2 Uw' Lw' U2 3Fw' Bw' Dw' Rw2 Dw' L U' Fw' R' L' Uw2 F2 Dw Bw2 3Fw 3Rw2 Uw' L2 3Fw' Dw' R2 3Uw Rw' Dw2 U' 3Fw2 F' Fw' B2 Lw Fw Uw' L R' Fw Rw 3Uw' Rw2 R B2 3Uw2 3Rw2 Rw L 3Uw' Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 3Rw F2 Bw2 3Uw Bw
*3. *Uw2 L' Uw2 3Fw Lw R' 3Fw2 F' Lw' R2 Bw2 3Rw' R2 B' 3Fw2 Fw2 Lw Uw2 F D 3Rw2 Dw Bw2 L2 Dw 3Fw' Dw2 3Fw' Lw Bw2 D' F B2 Dw2 R2 L' F Dw2 Fw' 3Uw Fw2 R' Fw2 F2 3Uw Bw' Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 U' L' 3Fw2 Uw B' 3Fw U L Dw' Bw2 3Rw' D' B' 3Fw2 Bw' Fw2 Uw2 Dw Rw' R2 Dw' 3Rw' Rw2 Lw' F' Rw' Dw2 D2 3Rw R 3Uw
*4. *B Fw F 3Fw2 Rw Lw' Uw' R' Dw' 3Fw' Dw Fw U' Fw 3Uw' D' 3Fw Fw2 L' U Rw Fw 3Rw Uw 3Fw2 B2 Lw' Rw R F Lw 3Uw2 Bw' Lw L2 Uw Bw' R' U R2 Rw2 F B' Rw2 Bw2 F' B 3Fw2 L2 Uw' Dw2 R B' 3Fw' D 3Uw2 R' F2 B' 3Uw Uw 3Rw' U' Dw' Fw F2 3Rw2 Fw D2 Rw2 R' L' D' Bw Fw' U' R U' Dw' L'
*5. *Dw' 3Fw R Dw' B' Fw F 3Fw2 Lw2 D2 R 3Uw2 D2 R' 3Rw B2 D' R' U' R 3Fw Rw2 Lw' F' Uw R' Uw Rw2 Dw 3Uw2 Uw 3Fw2 B2 Fw R2 D' 3Rw2 U2 Lw' F' L' B' 3Rw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw2 L' B2 3Fw2 L' B' Dw2 B' U Lw' U Uw' Bw' D L 3Uw 3Rw2 Dw R 3Rw2 Bw Fw2 D' Bw2 L' Lw' F' L2 B2 U Lw D Fw Rw 3Rw'

*7x7x7*
*1. *Fw 3Dw2 F' U2 L2 3Lw 3Bw2 Fw Lw' D2 Fw Uw U2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw 3Dw2 Fw U' Dw2 D 3Lw' B' 3Uw Rw' Bw2 L2 Rw' 3Uw' U Rw2 3Rw 3Dw' 3Uw Uw2 Dw L' 3Bw2 3Fw F' 3Rw' R Uw' Rw R 3Uw 3Dw L' Lw' 3Dw2 3Bw' D 3Fw2 L' 3Bw' 3Uw2 Dw' B 3Uw' Dw2 3Rw2 3Bw' Rw' F D 3Dw' Dw' 3Bw' D Uw2 F Fw R' D Lw' U2 L' Bw' 3Rw2 3Lw Uw 3Rw D2 3Lw 3Fw' Rw' 3Rw L' Uw 3Bw2 B Uw' 3Dw' B 3Dw' B Bw2 3Rw2 3Lw2 B
*2. *U L' 3Bw2 3Fw2 Uw2 U' Dw2 B' Lw' U 3Uw2 D 3Lw D' 3Dw' F Fw2 R' L' Dw2 3Uw' L2 Lw 3Lw2 3Dw' B' D2 Uw Fw2 3Dw2 B 3Bw' Fw2 3Rw2 Fw Lw2 3Lw' Fw2 D' B' F D2 R2 3Bw 3Dw' Rw 3Dw2 Dw' Fw' F' Uw 3Dw2 Fw2 Bw' B' 3Rw Uw2 L Fw' F2 3Bw2 Rw' 3Dw2 Fw2 3Rw Dw' 3Dw' Fw 3Rw' Lw F2 3Fw Lw2 B' F' 3Rw' 3Dw2 3Bw' U 3Bw2 Uw2 U 3Bw2 U 3Bw' U' F' L U2 B' Uw' F' Rw' R2 D2 3Uw2 3Rw Rw' D' 3Uw2
*3. *3Lw' 3Bw' Dw' Rw2 3Lw2 Lw' Uw F2 Dw2 D2 Fw' 3Dw' Rw2 U2 3Lw' Fw 3Dw' Fw D 3Uw2 3Bw Fw' L Bw 3Dw Fw' 3Rw 3Dw2 3Rw2 Bw' 3Lw2 B' Dw2 3Rw 3Dw Rw U2 3Lw' Lw2 Fw2 Uw' Bw2 3Fw Dw2 R2 3Lw2 D2 B Rw' Lw2 3Dw' Rw' Fw2 F' 3Bw' 3Fw Dw' 3Fw' 3Dw R 3Fw' Lw2 R B 3Lw' D L Lw2 3Rw F' Lw 3Fw' 3Uw2 F 3Rw2 D' Dw' R2 3Lw' Fw2 Rw2 Bw Dw' 3Uw' 3Fw' U' Fw' Dw2 Uw2 L2 R2 D' U' Bw' Rw Bw' Dw Rw 3Uw2 Lw2
*4. *3Fw2 R2 3Rw' F2 U2 Uw' F2 3Dw 3Rw' 3Fw R' Rw' Lw2 Uw L' F2 Lw Bw2 Lw' 3Uw2 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Dw 3Uw' L' Lw2 D 3Dw Fw 3Lw' Dw 3Rw2 3Fw 3Dw2 U R' Bw' 3Rw2 D Fw2 Dw2 U2 B' 3Uw Bw' L' 3Fw' Rw' 3Dw 3Lw2 Bw D' Bw2 3Rw2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 3Lw2 L Rw 3Dw D' Rw2 R Lw' 3Lw' 3Bw' D2 Uw' F2 B' Fw' L F' 3Fw2 U2 B' 3Bw2 Fw' 3Lw' 3Bw' 3Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 3Fw' 3Lw' 3Dw2 3Lw2 3Dw2 D 3Uw Rw L2 3Rw2 3Fw 3Lw2 L Bw L 3Lw2
*5. *Rw 3Lw B' 3Rw' Rw2 3Fw F 3Rw' R' B Bw' 3Fw 3Lw2 Dw' 3Uw' R' 3Rw2 3Fw2 Fw2 3Bw2 F2 R' 3Dw Bw' 3Rw2 3Dw U2 Lw U 3Rw Uw2 Bw2 3Dw' 3Bw2 3Rw2 B 3Uw2 3Bw2 Lw' 3Uw' 3Lw2 3Rw2 B2 Fw' 3Uw' Rw' Uw L' 3Uw' F2 3Lw' B' D' Fw2 Bw2 3Lw' Lw' 3Rw2 D 3Bw2 D 3Bw U' 3Uw' 3Rw' D' B 3Uw2 Lw' D L2 Rw' Dw' L2 3Rw2 F 3Lw2 Bw2 Uw 3Fw Bw' 3Rw2 Lw' Bw D' B2 Uw2 Fw F' 3Rw' B' Dw 3Lw B2 3Lw2 Rw Uw' R' 3Dw' B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U R' F2 U2 F R U2 R U' R2
*2. *R2 U2 R U' R' U' F U' R' F R
*3. *U' R2 U' R2 F R' U2 F U' F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U' D2 F' R B' D F U' L U2 F R2 F2 B L2 F' U' Fw' Uw'
*2. *L' U2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 R2 D' R' F D2 U R' U' B U L2 B2
*3. *L F2 B U F D2 L' D' R' F D2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 B R2 U2 Fw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' D' F2 D2 R2 D2 R' U2 R F2 B2 R2 U2 R' D R2 B D R F' Uw2 Fw2 L D2 Fw2 U' F2 R' Uw2 U' Rw2 D' R2 Fw' U Rw2 B' U2 R2 Rw F D2 Rw Fw Uw2 Fw2 z' y2
*2. *R D B' D2 R2 D2 F R2 B R2 F' D2 L' U2 F D R2 D L U Uw2 L2 F U' Rw2 F' U' Rw2 Fw2 F' L2 U' Rw Fw2 Rw2 L F' Fw Uw' Fw' L2 R' Fw2 U' x' y'
*3. *U R L2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 F U' R' U2 L D' R2 U' Rw2 Fw2 D R' D' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' B' Rw' F2 L' U2 B' Uw Fw2 D' x' y'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R Dw B' L' Lw' U B2 Dw Rw' D F R2 F Rw' Bw Dw L2 Uw' U' F' D B Dw2 Bw R2 Fw' Rw2 Lw F U' B' L2 U Lw D2 Bw2 R F' U2 R Uw2 Dw' Lw Fw' B2 U' Bw R Lw2 U R' Bw' U2 Bw' Rw' F' Lw U Fw2 Dw2 3Rw' 3Uw'
*2. *U D' Uw2 R' B' D U Fw2 Bw' Uw2 Bw R2 Rw' B2 D2 Lw' Fw Uw Rw' Fw2 U2 D2 R Uw' Rw' B2 F' Rw L Fw B2 F2 Lw F2 Dw' B' Lw2 Fw2 Lw B2 Uw' L' U2 R2 L Uw' Fw' Dw' Rw' L Bw' Rw' Uw' L U' B D' Lw' L Fw2 3Rw 3Uw2
*3. *R D2 B R' U2 Lw R' D' R Bw' D Fw' D' B' L' U' Dw2 Uw2 B' Dw2 Bw2 Uw U' F' L B2 R2 L2 F Lw2 F L2 Fw' Rw2 Bw Fw' F2 Dw' B Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 R2 Fw L U' Rw F' R2 Bw' Lw2 F2 U' L' Uw' Bw2 Lw' B Uw' Dw2 3Fw' 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 Rw Fw' Bw' L Dw' Bw Rw2 Uw' 3Fw R' B2 D2 3Fw' B' Dw D' B' 3Rw Bw' Rw' 3Fw2 Rw' U' 3Uw2 Uw' F2 L 3Fw Bw2 Rw2 Uw' 3Fw L2 Fw 3Fw2 U2 3Uw' D2 Rw2 Dw' Fw' Rw2 R' Uw' L' Lw B2 Dw2 Fw' F' Rw2 D' R2 Lw' 3Fw Uw Bw 3Fw' D2 Dw Rw R' Fw R2 U2 3Rw' 3Fw2 Dw' 3Rw' R Rw Lw 3Fw' Uw2 3Uw R Uw 3Fw' Lw2 z' y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' Fw' 3Lw 3Uw' 3Fw' F Uw2 Rw2 Fw 3Lw2 3Uw' D 3Rw' 3Lw' L Lw2 Dw D' Lw' U2 D 3Fw2 L Dw 3Bw' Bw2 3Fw Lw2 Fw' 3Dw' D2 Fw B' 3Rw2 B2 3Rw' B2 Uw' L2 Lw U2 Uw' 3Fw' Rw2 3Bw' Lw' Uw' 3Fw Bw2 Uw Fw2 3Dw' F2 Uw' Rw' R Uw2 Lw2 F' Lw R' B2 3Uw' Rw' 3Lw' R Uw' Lw2 Uw2 3Lw R2 B2 Rw2 Lw Fw2 Uw' D2 U R Bw Rw Lw' D2 3Rw' Lw' 3Fw Bw2 Rw 3Fw' D Lw' Fw2 Uw' Bw' Dw B' Dw 3Lw Fw' Bw2 x' y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L2 B2 R2 L' F' U' R B' D2 F' R2 D2 R2 F U L' Fw Uw2
*2. *F U' R2 D L2 F' U' B2 L' U R2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 Fw Uw2
*3. *L D' B' R L2 B2 R2 U2 F U' D L2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 F Rw' Uw2
*4. *F B' R' D' L2 B2 L B R' L U2 R' F2 L' U' B' U Fw Uw2
*5. *L U2 B' R2 B2 D2 U R2 D U F2 B L2 D B U L B' Rw
*6. *F L' F' L2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 U2 L R U' F D' B2 F2 L2 B2 Rw Uw
*7. *F' B2 D2 U2 R F2 L B2 R2 U B' R' B D' R2 D R' F' D Fw Uw2
*8. *D' B' R2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 D F2 D' L D' U' B' D' R2 U2 L' R' Fw
*9. *D2 B' U D' B' R2 L' F' B L2 F2 R2 F D2 B' U B' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*10. *R2 U2 L' R' B2 R F2 R' B2 F2 D R B' D L' F' L' B2 D2 U Fw' Uw2
*11. *D2 R' D2 L' U2 R U L R2 D R2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 F R2 D Fw' Uw'
*12. *F' R' B' D U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' B' R F D' B2 D' F D2 B Rw' Uw2
*13. *R L2 D' B' U' D F B2 R2 F2 B2 U2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 L D' Fw' Uw
*14. *U2 F L2 U' B2 R2 L B' D2 F2 L2 B R2 B R2 D2 B' D L' D' Rw' Uw'
*15. *B2 F2 D2 R F2 L2 R U2 L U B' L' R' U2 L' U' L2 B D' Rw Uw
*16. *R U F2 L R D2 U2 F2 L' U2 R D' U2 L' R F' R2 U Fw Uw
*17. *F U L2 U L2 F2 R D' B2 R F2 D2 L2 D2 R' D2 R U' B Rw' Uw'
*18. *U' B2 L2 U F2 D2 L B' U2 L2 B' U F2 L2 R U R U2 Fw'
*19. *U B2 U R2 U2 F2 L R D2 B' D B2 U B' R F2 R' F2 Rw Uw2
*20. *U2 D L D B' D' F2 R' F' B2 D2 L D2 L' D2 L2 F2 L' D2 Rw' Uw'
*21. *D' L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D L' U2 F L B L R B2 F L2 D' U2 Rw Uw'
*22. *L U B R D2 F' R U F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 R2 L U2 L2 D2 Rw Uw
*23. *D' B' D B R2 U' L2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 R' B2 U' Rw2 Uw2
*24. *U2 L' R2 B2 L' R B2 F2 U F' U2 B U B F2 L' F2 U2 R2 Uw'
*25. *L2 B' U' B U' R2 F L U2 D' F2 D F2 L2 D2 B D2 B2 Rw
*26. *U' B2 U B2 R2 U R2 U F U F2 R' D R' B U2 L' B' L' Uw2
*27. *R' F R2 B' D2 L' U R2 F' B D R2 D L2 U F2 B2 L2 U2 Rw'
*28. *B D B2 L' F2 R B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L D' B2 U' R' D2 R2 B' L2 Fw Uw2
*29. *F' L2 D R L2 B U R' U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L' U2 B2 D R2 B' Rw' Uw'
*30. *F L B2 L2 B' R2 B' L2 F' D B2 L2 U' B2 R' B R' Fw' Uw2
*31. *F2 R U2 L D2 U2 B2 R D' L' D2 R U2 L' R2 B' D2 U' F' Rw Uw2
*32. *U2 B' U2 R2 D2 U2 B' U' L2 D F2 D L B' U F L U' Rw' Uw2
*33. *B2 R2 B U' L' D2 R D2 L2 B2 F2 L U B' U' R' F2 D' R Uw2
*34. *R2 F' U2 B' F2 D2 L2 R2 F R' B2 R2 U2 F U2 B L' F U' Rw2 Uw
*35. *U' R' D' R2 D R' U2 R' F' R' B' D L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D' B2 Rw2
*36. *B L F L2 F B' D B2 L2 U' L R2 B R2 L2 D2 F2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*37. *R F' D2 L F2 L' B2 F2 R2 F2 D F L2 D2 R B L' U2 B Rw' Uw2
*38. *U D2 B2 U L' F' D' L F' U2 R' D2 F2 R2 B2 L' U2 L F Uw
*39. *R B2 U2 F2 D2 F' R2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 F D' R2 F' L' B Rw Uw'
*40. *B2 D' L U2 L2 B' U2 B D2 U2 L2 R D L F D R2 B U2 Fw' Uw2
*41. *F D2 L D2 F2 D2 B L2 B D2 F' L2 F2 U F2 D' F2 L F U2 Fw Uw'
*42. *F L2 R D2 R2 B D2 F2 R2 F2 D' B R2 B F R D B' U Fw' Uw
*43. *F2 R' F' U2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 U F L U' R' B R2 B2 L2 U2 Fw Uw'
*44. *F' U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' F' D2 B' R' U' F2 L' R2 F' D2 B2 U2 Rw' Uw'
*45. *B L D F' U2 B D2 R' F2 L' F' B' U2 D2 R2 F2 B' D2 Rw' Uw2
*46. *R B F2 L R F2 U2 R' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B' U2 R' B' L R2 Fw' Uw'
*47. *L' R B2 L2 F2 R D2 F2 U L2 R' F' U F L B' D2 R' U Fw' Uw'
*48. *U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 D B F2 R2 B R B2 L' D' Rw2 Uw'
*49. *D2 L2 D2 L U2 R' F2 D L' F' R2 F R' B' F R B' F Rw Uw'
*50. *R' B' D' F2 U F2 L D2 R' B' L2 B U2 D2 B U2 F' B2 R Fw
*51. *B2 R' F' U' D L U F D2 B U2 F' R2 B U2 F' R U' F2 Rw Uw2
*52. *U2 R2 U L' U' D F D R' U' B U2 L2 D2 L' U2 L' U2 Fw Uw'
*53. *L U B' L' F2 L2 U2 D F' U' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 B L Uw2
*54. *F L' B U' D' B U2 R' L' F' R B' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 Fw Uw'
*55. *D B2 D L2 B2 D' U' L2 U2 B D2 B D U' L' F' R' D2 U' Rw' Uw
*56. *D' B D L2 D B D R D B' U2 D2 F' B U2 F L2 D2 U Fw' Uw
*57. *D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 L F2 D2 B' L' F R B' U' B2 Rw2 Uw
*58. *B L U2 L2 D B' L F' U2 R D' L' F2 R2 U2 R D2 F2 L' U2 Fw Uw'
*59. *D' B R D2 F' L U2 F' D2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 D' R2 L U2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*60. *F' R2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' L2 B2 D2 R' D L' U B' R' U F' L Fw' Uw'
*61. *B2 L2 F L2 R2 F L2 B D' R' F' L F' R' B L D L2 D2 Rw Uw2
*62. *D U' R2 B2 D' B' L' R2 D L' R' D L' F2 U R U2 Fw Uw2
*63. *L' D2 F2 L' D2 R F2 L R F2 U' F' U R' D U' B' F2 U Fw Uw'
*64. *F L2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D U2 B' R' D U R D2 B2 D Fw' Uw'
*65. *D' L B' D2 R2 F2 D' B' D R' F2 U2 R' U2 D2 L U2 F Rw2 Uw2
*66. *U' R' U2 L' B' D2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 L' B' F' U' B L2 U2 Rw
*67. *R' D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L' D2 L U2 F2 D2 R B R' U2 R' B2 D U2 Rw2 Uw
*68. *R2 F2 L' F2 B U2 R L U' B' R' B2 U2 D R2 D2 L2 D R2 Uw
*69. *B' L D2 L' B2 F2 L' R F2 D R2 F R F2 L R D' L' B2 Rw' Uw'
*70. *D' L' F2 L B' U' F' D2 L2 D F2 R U2 R B2 R D2 B2 U2 Rw2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D R' F' B2 R2 B2 R D2 B2 L' D2 U' L D' R2 U' R2 F L2
*2. *D2 R' U' B' R D B2 L' F' R U R2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 B2
*3. *B2 D2 F B2 R U2 F R2 U' F2 R2 U2 D L2 F2 D L2 F' D' L2
*4. *D2 L2 F L2 F2 L B2 F2 L2 D2 R D' U' F L R' D R2
*5. *L2 U B' R' F D' B' D2 B' U L' U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 F2 L B2 F' L U2 R' U B L2 U'
*2. *L2 B2 L D2 B' F' R2 B D2 F' U' L B' L F2 U F U'
*3. *L' F' L' D2 L F2 L' D2 R' D2 B U' B2 F2 R' U' F U2 F2
*4. *R2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 F U L' D B R' U2 L' F2 U' R' U'
*5. *D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 L2 R F2 D' L F' D' R D' L2 D2 B' D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F' U' L2 F2 R D2 L' F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D B' U L F D B2 D2
*2. *R2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U' L' U' L B2 L' F' R2 D2 L B' F L
*3. *D' F2 L B' U2 R' D F2 U2 R2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 R' F' R D
*4. *F R2 U2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 F D' L2 R D2 B' L B' L2 B' L
*5. *U2 L B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 U F D2 U2 F U' F' D L U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U F' R F' B' U' F U R2 U2 F2 R U2 L' F2 L2 U' L' B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F L' B L' U2 F' L F2 D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' U' R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 B' L2 B' D' U L' U' F L2 D B D2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F' R U R' F U' F' R2 U2
*3. *R2 U' B2 U B R' F' D2 L D2 R' B2 D2 F2 U' R2 F' R
*4. *F2 D L2 B L2 R F' U L2 B D2 R' B2 U2 B2 L' F2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 U' R' Fw2 B2 Rw2 R2 B2 Uw2 R U2 Fw R' F' Uw2 B Rw' D' Fw' U' L2 Uw2 Fw' B

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R U' R' U' R' F U' R2 U2 F U'
*3. *B2 D2 U L2 B2 U' R2 L' U2 L2 R2 B' F' L F' R' D' F' U2
*4. *F L' D2 L' B2 R' B2 D2 U2 F' D2 U' L' F R2 D' F D Fw2 L2 Uw2 R' D' Fw2 U B2 Rw2 R Fw2 U2 L Fw B D' Fw R' Rw F' Uw' Fw Uw2 R F U'
*5. *Bw2 R2 Uw2 R' Dw Bw D2 Dw Bw' Lw' L' B2 Bw2 Uw Fw' Dw B Fw Bw Lw L F2 Lw Fw B L2 D2 Lw Dw2 U2 Fw Rw' L' F' B Fw' R2 Bw' Fw2 Lw2 L Rw' U' L' Rw2 Dw' L' Lw' B Bw D' Fw2 D Dw' Bw B2 Fw2 Dw' L2 B

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' F' U' R2 U' F' U2 R2 F' R U2
*3. *R' D' L2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U L' D2 B2 L' F L2 B D2 B2 F2
*4. *D2 B L' R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 R' F U2 R U' F' L' F2 Fw2 L B2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L U L2 U L2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw D' R' F D2 Uw' Fw Uw Rw Fw' U' D' Fw2
*5. *B2 Bw' Dw Fw Rw' F D2 Fw2 Rw2 R Bw F U' Fw' R F Fw2 R' D' F2 U Rw' U Fw' Rw' R' L2 F2 U2 D' Bw2 F Fw B Lw2 R' L Rw F' Fw2 U2 L2 R' Rw' F2 U2 Dw' F2 D2 Lw' Fw2 R B Dw2 Rw Lw Fw2 Bw' D' U2
*6. *3Uw' Bw' 3Uw2 Uw2 L2 3Uw' U2 B Fw 3Rw 3Fw D2 Uw 3Uw F2 B Uw 3Rw' 3Uw L' Rw2 3Uw2 Fw' Dw L D U Bw2 U2 Bw2 F' Fw 3Rw2 3Fw' L F U' R' F 3Uw2 Rw2 B2 Bw' Uw' 3Uw' Bw Uw U2 Lw2 Bw Rw2 B2 L' Dw2 Fw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 Dw' Lw L 3Uw' Lw' D2 Lw2 U' Fw2 Dw' U Fw' 3Fw U2 F Fw L' B U' Uw2 B2 F R

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U2 F2 U' F U' R U2 R' U
*3. *L U' F D' F2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 D B2 R' F L' U F2 D B U
*4. *L' U' L F D2 B' U' R' U2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 D L2 U' F2 B D' Rw2 Fw2 F D2 R' B2 L' Uw2 B' D2 B Rw2 Uw L2 Uw2 B2 R' B' Uw Rw' Uw' Fw L2 Uw Fw'
*5. *Bw R Dw' Bw L2 R' Lw2 B' Rw' U Fw L Dw D' B2 Bw D' Lw F' U' Uw' Fw' F2 D Lw' R D' Uw B2 F2 L Rw2 Dw Bw' U L2 U2 Fw F Dw Bw2 R Rw2 Uw2 U' B D B U' Rw' D' R' D Bw2 Rw2 Uw2 Bw' R2 Rw2 L'
*6. *L' 3Rw2 Rw Bw2 Fw2 B2 F2 3Fw Uw2 Fw D2 3Rw Dw2 Lw' R Uw2 3Rw Uw' D' Lw' Fw 3Rw2 R' D' 3Fw Rw' 3Uw F Rw' F' 3Rw2 3Uw Lw R2 3Uw2 L 3Rw2 R D' 3Rw' Dw 3Rw2 Bw' 3Fw' Lw' 3Fw R2 L' 3Uw' U 3Rw' Fw2 B Bw' 3Fw' Lw' Rw 3Uw Uw2 3Rw D U' Bw Fw 3Fw' B2 Uw 3Uw' Dw2 3Fw2 L2 R' Rw' Bw' 3Uw2 D2 Rw2 Bw' U2 3Uw2
*7. *3Lw' U' 3Bw2 F B' Dw' Fw Lw Bw 3Uw Rw U 3Rw2 R 3Lw2 Fw' 3Fw' 3Rw 3Uw2 3Bw' Rw2 L' Fw' U2 3Lw Bw' Uw2 Lw2 R2 3Lw2 Fw Rw Dw' Uw' Bw Dw Uw' D2 L2 3Lw2 U' R' L 3Dw' 3Fw2 3Bw' Lw2 R2 Rw 3Lw D2 L' Dw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 Bw' U2 Lw' Dw2 Fw2 3Bw2 3Uw2 3Bw2 Lw2 F2 U2 3Rw2 3Uw R Rw' 3Uw2 B F' Rw2 3Bw2 L2 Dw2 F' 3Lw2 B' D 3Lw Bw' L2 Bw R Dw' U2 Rw2 B 3Dw' D' U' 3Rw' 3Fw' Bw' 3Rw' F2 3Rw 3Fw

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR2- DL5+ UL6+ U0+ R5- D1+ L5- ALL2- y2 U4+ R4+ D5+ L6+ ALL6+ UR DL
*2. *UR1+ DR2- DL6+ UL3+ U1+ R5+ D0+ L3+ ALL2- y2 U4+ R2+ D6+ L3- ALL1- DL UL
*3. *UR2- DR3- DL6+ UL0+ U3+ R4+ D5- L1+ ALL4- y2 U4- R2+ D0+ L2- ALL0+ DR DL
*4. *UR4+ DR0+ DL2- UL1+ U2- R5- D1+ L4+ ALL0+ y2 U1- R1- D5- L2+ ALL3+ UR DL UL
*5. *UR1+ DR5- DL3- UL1- U5- R5- D1- L3+ ALL1- y2 U0+ R4- D3+ L1+ ALL3-

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' R B L R L' R U' R L U' r' b
*2. *B' U' R' L U B' R' U L R' L u r' b'
*3. *B R U' R' L' B R' B L U B' u l' b'
*4. *B' U' B' L B' L' R' U' L U L' b'
*5. *R L R' U L R U L R L U' l r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(6,-1) / (-5,4) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (3,-3) / (1,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (-2,-4) / (0,-4)
*2. *(0,-4) / (4,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (-2,-4) / (-4,-1)
*3. *(-2,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (4,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) /
*4. *(0,-1) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (6,0) / (-1,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-4,-1) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,0)
*5. *(1,0) / (2,-4) / (1,-5) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (6,-2) / (0,-1) / (-1,-4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L B L B' L B L' U' R L' R
*2. *L R U R L' U R U B R U'
*3. *U L B' U' L B U' L' R U' B
*4. *L U B R L R L' R U B R
*5. *U B U B U B' L U L' R B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *flip F' L' U2' BR2 BL L BR2 flip U2' F2' BR' U BL2' U2 L' BL' R2' U2' R2' U F' R2' U2' F U' R2 F2 U'
*2. *flip U2 F' R BR' BL' BR2 R2' U2 flip U BL2 U BR2' R' BL2 L2 BR2 BL' U2 F2 R' F U' R2' F2' U2 R2' F U2' R2 F2'
*3. *R flip R2' L2' U F' BL' BR' flip R2' F' U2 BR BL2 U L' U2 R U2' F2' R2' U R2' F R F' R F2 R2
*4. *flip R2' U2 F2' U2 L' F BR flip U2 R2' U' F2 BL BR2' BL2 U L' U2' F' U2 F U2 R2' F2' R U F2'
*5. *R2 flip L BR2' R' U2' BL2' BR BL flip U R BR2' BL' U L' F2' L2' BR2 R2' F2 U2' R2' F' U2' R' F2 R' F R

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U R' U2 F U2 F R U R2 U R
*3. *D' R' L2 D L' B D F U2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 B L D' F2 L'
*4. *B U R' D2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U F' L F2 D2 B U2 L2 Uw2 R' Uw2 F2 D2 R2 F' L' Uw2 F L2 Fw2 L' Uw' R U' Fw2 Uw' F2 Rw F' U' Fw Rw B2
*5. *U Bw' Uw2 R2 Lw2 B' U L B L2 U2 Lw2 L2 Fw' U2 Bw R2 Rw' Lw' U' R' D2 Bw' Fw Rw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw R' Bw' L2 F U' Bw L2 D' B' Fw2 F L D L Uw' Dw2 Bw2 R2 Lw' Bw' U' F2 Lw B L' R' Bw2 L' Rw2 B' R' Rw2
*OH. *R2 B' R2 B' F2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 R' D' B U2 B2 R' F' R
*Clock. *UR3+ DR6+ DL5+ UL5+ U3- R0+ D5- L5+ ALL4+ y2 U1+ R5- D1- L4- ALL4- DR DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' L B R' L B' R' B U' B R u l' r' b
*Square-1. *(-5,-3) / (5,-4) / (3,-3) / (-5,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (0,-4) / (0,-5) / (3,-2) / (0,-2) / (4,0)
*Skewb. *B L B R U B' R L' R L' U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B' l b f r b f l' r b' B' F R' B F R'
*2. *B' l f' l r' f' l' r' b' f' B' F' L' B' F' R' B' F'
*3. *R' F' f l' r' f l f' L' F R' F L' B' L' R'
*4. *L' B' b' l L F' r' f' l F' L' B' R' B' R' F R'
*5. *L F' r R b' r' f R' B' L' F' R B L B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw Rw' Bw L R' B Uw' L' Bw U L Lw' Uw' Lw' Bw' Rw Uw' Lw Bw r b
*2. *Lw B' Lw R B' Uw L Rw' Bw Uw L Lw' Rw Uw' Lw Uw' Rw Lw u' l b'
*3. *Rw U' Lw Uw L' R' Lw U Bw L B Rw Lw Bw Rw' Lw Bw u l r b
*4. *Uw U' Lw' L' R' B Rw' L' Rw' U' Uw' Lw' Uw Bw' Lw Bw u' l' r' b'
*5. *Uw L Uw B Lw B' Uw' B Lw U R' Bw' Lw' Bw' Lw' Uw' u' l

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R2 D L2 U2 R D L U L D R U R D L D2 L U2 R D R U R D L D R U2 L D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 U L D2 R U2 R D L2 U2 R2 D L D L D L U3 R D2 L U2 R D R U L D2 R U L D L U2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U2 R2 D2 L2 U L U2 R2 D2 R D L U L U2 R D R D L D L U R U L2 D R2 U L2 D2 R U3 L D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D L D L D R3 U L U R D L2 D R2 U L3 U2 R D R2 D L2 D R U2 L D L U2 R2 D R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D L U3 R D L D R2 U L2 D R2 U R D L D R U2 L D2 L U2 R D L2 U R3 D L U2 L2 D R U L D3 R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R D2 L' B2 D2 R' U2 B F' U B' L R D2 L U' F' U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D R2 D U2 B' D' L2 D2 R B' U L' B' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 F' R2 B2 L2 F L2 F R' B2 D' L' D B' U L2 B' R2 B R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U' F2 R2 F U' L2 D' B R B D' L2 D F2 U L2 D2 L2 D' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D2 L B U' D' R U2 R' D B D2 R2 F2 B2 D2 B U2 L2 F' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B2 R F L' U' B' D' L2 D R F2 R' U2 D2 R2 B2 L F2 U
*2. *R B' L2 D2 F U2 F' R2 D2 U2 F' D' B2 L' F2 D R2 B' F
*3. *R D2 B' R' B2 D' B U R' F2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L' F U' F2
*4. *B' D2 B2 L2 B L F R' D' R' B2 U' D' R2 D' F2 D' F2 B
*5. *D2 B' U2 R' F2 L' R2 B2 D2 L D L2 B' F' L2 B' D' B'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UF UR UL UF UB UR UL UF UR UF UR UF LB RF UF UL UB LB UL UB UR UL UB UR RB UR UF RB LF UL UF UR UB UR LF UL UB UR UF LF DB DL LB DL DR RB UR DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UR+2 UB UR LB UB RF+ UR+2 DF-2
*2. * UR UL UF UB UR UL UF UB UL UB UL UF UB UR UB LB UL RF UF UR UL UB UL RF UR UB LB UL RB UB UR LF UF UL UF UR RB UB UL UF UR DR DB RB UR UB DF RF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- RB+ UB UL+2 RB- LB UL+ LF- DB-
*3. * UF UR UF UB UR UF UL UB UR UB UL UB UL UF UL LB UB LB RF UR UF UL UB UL RF UF UR UB LB UL RF RB UB LF UL UF UR LF UL UF UR UL RB UR UB UL DL DR RF UF RB UB UL LF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB UL+2 UF LB RF UF+ UL+ DR RF- DB+ DL+2 DB DL-
*4. * UF UR UF UB UR UB UR UF UR UL UB UR UF UR UF LB UB RF UF UR UF UB UR UF UL LB RF UF RB UB LB RB LF UF UR UL UB RB UR LF UL UF RF DB LB RB DB LB DF RF UR DR DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB UF+ UL UF+2 DR+ DB LB+2 DR+2 DF+2 DL+ LB- DF+ UF-2 RF-
*5. * UF UR UF UB UR UB UR UF UR UF UL UF UB UL LB UB UR RF UF UR UL UB LB UL RF UF UR RF LF UF UL UB RB UB LB UB LB LF UL UF UL LF DB DL DB LB DR RF RB DR RB DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB UR+2 LB+2 RF UR-2 DL LB-2 UL-2 DF+ LF+2 UL+2 UR+2 UB UR+ LF+ LB RB UR RB+ DR+2 RB DR RB+2 LB LF-2 DR+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U L' U' B BL L BL' L' B' U L BL' B' U' B U BL L U L' R' F R U F R U' L' R' L' R' U' BL B U L' BL R BR'
*2. *L' U L' F R' F' U L F R' F' BL' B' U' B U BL L F U L U' L R' U L' R' F' U L BL B' BL' B U D' BR F
*3. *B BL' B' BL L B' U B U L' U' F R U R' U' F' U L R' U R' L' R' L' F L U' L' F' R L' B R' BR' F' BL' L R BL'
*4. *U' L B L BL L' BL' B' L' U' F R U R' U' F' U F' L R F' L' F' U L R' L F L' B' U' L BR F' BL'
*5. *R' F' R BR' D' F' D F BR R F' U F L F' L' U' R' F R F' L' R' U L U R L F' U R' F L D' BL' F' B L' BL'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 6, 2021)

Results for week 26: Congratulations to MLGCubez, ichcubegerne, and Luke Garrett!

*2x2x2*(116)
1.  0.97 Mat XD
2.  1.11 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.15 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  1.35 Legomanz
5.  1.38 Charles Jerome
6.  1.53 asacuber
7.  1.64 ExultantCarn
8.  1.68 Kerry_Creech
9.  1.69 Christopher Fandrich
10.  1.76 leomannen
11.  2.09 TheDubDubJr
12.  2.20 sean_cut4
13.  2.21 Vlad Hordiienko
14.  2.25 turtwig
15.  2.33 Luke Garrett
16.  2.34 Ty Y.
16.  2.34 Dallas
18.  2.45 CubicOreo
19.  2.55 cuberkid10
20.  2.63 Cale S
21.  2.74 dycocubix
22.  2.85 Rubadcar
23.  2.88 Ricardo Zapata
24.  2.91 Jami Viljanen
25.  2.93 TrueCuberOfficial
25.  2.93 Brendyn Dunagan
27.  2.95 BradenTheMagician
27.  2.95 BMcCl1
29.  2.98 Benyó
30.  2.99 wuque man 
31.  3.11 Trig0n
32.  3.15 Logan2017DAYR01
33.  3.16 midnightcuberx
34.  3.21 Lim Hung
35.  3.25 KrokosB
36.  3.26 BraydenTheCuber
37.  3.27 Torch
38.  3.28 ichcubegerne
39.  3.35 Dream Cubing
40.  3.39 fastCuber12345
41.  3.43 bennettstouder
42.  3.46 Liam Wadek
43.  3.47 MCuber
44.  3.51 Antto Pitkänen
45.  3.52 Toothcraver55
46.  3.59 mrsniffles01
46.  3.59 FaLoL
48.  3.61 MTOBEIYF
49.  3.62 Sub1Hour
50.  3.64 DGCubes
51.  3.69 HNcubing
52.  3.70 michaelxfy
53.  3.82 WoowyBaby
54.  3.86 jason3141
55.  3.89 Fred Lang
56.  3.98 Nuuk cuber
57.  4.08 Caleb Rogers
58.  4.09 remopihel
59.  4.10 Aleksandar Dukleski
59.  4.10 Davoda_IV
61.  4.25 CodingCuber
62.  4.27 wearephamily1719
63.  4.29 NoProblemCubing
64.  4.32 Harsha Paladugu
65.  4.36 LukeBrunsvold
66.  4.39 cubeyinnit
66.  4.39 MindyJunga
68.  4.47 sigalig
69.  4.49 João Vinicius
70.  4.57 Manatee 10235
70.  4.57 seungju choi
72.  4.70 trangium
73.  4.76 deeg
74.  4.87 Triangles_are_cubers
75.  4.92 Volcaniccubing
76.  4.97 d2polld
77.  4.98 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
77.  4.98 Moreno van Rooijen
79.  5.01 IndianCuber729
80.  5.07 Der Der
80.  5.07 PCCuber
82.  5.10 tommyo11
83.  5.16 BengalBay
84.  5.35 TaliwangCube
85.  5.37 Bilbo7
86.  5.58 Li Xiang
87.  5.60 Cubey_Tube
88.  5.67 Jakub26
89.  5.76 HKspeed.com
90.  5.81 nevinscph
91.  6.20 Reinhard
92.  6.23 RyanSoh
93.  6.25 Pugalan Aravintan
94.  6.26 superkitkat106
95.  6.75 Ninja208
96.  6.82 LittleLumos
97.  6.94 Jrg
98.  7.33 Mike Hughey
99.  7.47 UnknownCanvas
100.  7.63 SentsuiJack2403
101.  7.71 MrLunarWolf
102.  7.72 lprince
103.  7.92 dnguyen2204
104.  8.01 TheEpicCuber
104.  8.01 sporteisvogel
106.  8.30 freshcuber.de
107.  8.39 Rubika-37-021204
108.  8.84 king 2007
109.  9.14 cubingmom2
110.  9.77 Hyperion
111.  10.98 Jacck
112.  11.17 thomas.sch
113.  13.45 Ruben 3x3
114.  13.90 WereCubing
115.  18.56 MatsBergsten
116.  20.33 Impossible Cuber


*3x3x3*(157)
1.  6.11 Luke Garrett
2.  6.81 Christopher Fandrich
3.  7.06 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.48 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  7.62 Ty Y.
6.  7.81 PotatoCuber
7.  7.92 Kerry_Creech
8.  7.94 Charles Jerome
9.  8.06 MLGCubez
10.  8.10 ExultantCarn
11.  8.14 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
12.  8.17 Lim Hung
13.  8.27 thecubingwizard
14.  8.38 dycocubix
15.  8.44 Manatee 10235
16.  8.47 turtwig
17.  8.50 cuberkid10
18.  8.59 wuque man 
19.  8.61 Dream Cubing
20.  9.05 JChambers13
21.  9.08 fastCuber12345
22.  9.09 KrokosB
23.  9.10 Vlad Hordiienko
24.  9.11 ichcubegerne
25.  9.21 Sean Hartman
26.  9.22 deeg
27.  9.23 sean_cut4
28.  9.25 DLXCubing
29.  9.27 Aleksandar Dukleski
30.  9.44 LukeBrunsvold
31.  9.45 MTOBEIYF
32.  9.48 FaLoL
33.  9.51 2017LAMB06
33.  9.51 BMcCl1
35.  9.63 michaelxfy
36.  9.67 vishwasankarcubing
37.  9.77 Rubadcar
38.  9.82 DGCubes
39.  9.92 NathanaelCubes
40.  9.95 Dallas
41.  9.96 BraydenTheCuber
42.  9.99 Shadowjockey
42.  9.99 HNcubing
44.  10.01 TrueCuberOfficial
45.  10.06 BradenTheMagician
46.  10.09 Liam Wadek
47.  10.14 Benyó
48.  10.17 TheDubDubJr
49.  10.19 agradess2
50.  10.33 Logan2017DAYR01
51.  10.49 CubicOreo
52.  10.70 wearephamily1719
53.  10.81 Cale S
54.  10.86 mrsniffles01
55.  11.10 xtreme cuber2007
56.  11.14 Jami Viljanen
57.  11.16 midnightcuberx
58.  11.19 Davoda_IV
59.  11.20 tommyo11
60.  11.24 leomannen
61.  11.27 abunickabhi
62.  11.28 sigalig
63.  11.39 Scrambled
63.  11.39 20luky3
65.  11.79 MCuber
66.  11.82 asacuber
67.  11.95 Rollercoasterben 
68.  11.97 Trig0n
69.  12.00 Sub1Hour
70.  12.02 Nuuk cuber
71.  12.10 João Vinicius
72.  12.20 JoannaCuber
73.  12.24 Torch
74.  12.38 Harsha Paladugu
74.  12.38 VJW
76.  12.41 d2polld
77.  12.67 Ricardo Zapata
78.  12.69 Fred Lang
79.  12.73 lumes2121
80.  12.82 remopihel
81.  12.90 rubik2005
82.  13.05 CubableYT
83.  13.15 Cubey_Tube
84.  13.19 IndianCuber729
85.  13.39 Antto Pitkänen
86.  13.43 dnguyen2204
87.  13.47 CodingCuber
88.  13.71 ican97
89.  13.77 trangium
90.  13.91 PCCuber
91.  14.07 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
92.  14.10 bennettstouder
92.  14.10 chancet4488
94.  14.31 revaldoah
95.  14.67 Aadil ali
96.  14.80 xyzzy
97.  14.96 thatkid
98.  15.03 NoProblemCubing
99.  15.08 drpfisherman
100.  15.15 Reinhard
101.  15.28 [email protected]
102.  15.32 WhackingBox27
103.  15.72 breadears
104.  16.02 HKspeed.com
105.  16.12 nevinscph
106.  16.14 Winfaza
107.  16.38 Der Der
108.  16.45 SentsuiJack2403
109.  16.85 RyanSoh
110.  16.96 Triangles_are_cubers
111.  16.98 superkitkat106
112.  17.00 BengalBay
112.  17.00 seungju choi
114.  17.27 TheEpicCuber
115.  17.32 MarkA64
116.  17.83 Li Xiang
117.  17.84 Moreno van Rooijen
118.  18.21 CreationUniverse
118.  18.21 UnknownCanvas
120.  18.46 feli.cubes
121.  19.07 Jakub26
122.  19.19 TaliwangCube
123.  19.75 Ninja208
124.  20.13 Jrg
125.  20.25 Gam3sy Guy
126.  20.69 Mithimal
126.  20.69 Jimdob
128.  20.90 LittleLumos
129.  21.43 MindyJunga
130.  21.62 cubeyinnit
131.  22.09 M.Sikandar
132.  22.34 One Wheel
133.  23.11 sporteisvogel
134.  23.37 MrLunarWolf
135.  23.88 lprince
136.  24.14 Caleb Rogers
137.  24.17 qwr
138.  25.25 J perm
139.  25.37 zakikaz
140.  25.83 Muhammad Ahmed Hasan
141.  26.50 Rubika-37-021204
142.  28.31 freshcuber.de
143.  28.50 cubingmom2
144.  29.62 Cherry_13
145.  30.82 Jacck
146.  31.89 Impossible Cuber
147.  32.33 GT8590
148.  32.71 Ruben 3x3
149.  33.10 Hyperion
150.  34.53 hoalehuy
151.  35.72 WereCubing
152.  36.87 UPCHAN
153.  37.00 MatsBergsten
154.  38.54 Clawzix
155.  1:09.36 king 2007
156.  1:17.90 AntiSune4U
157.  4:21.69 Cowardly


*4x4x4*(88)
1.  29.96 thecubingwizard
2.  30.06 cuberkid10
3.  30.54 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  32.43 Khairur Rachim
5.  32.50 Dream Cubing
6.  33.33 Sean Hartman
7.  34.16 wuque man 
8.  34.73 Manatee 10235
9.  34.78 MLGCubez
10.  35.76 Christopher Fandrich
11.  36.10 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  36.67 MTOBEIYF
13.  36.79 Kerry_Creech
14.  36.88 Benyó
15.  36.94 Torch
16.  36.98 michaelxfy
17.  37.42 PotatoCuber
18.  37.50 Lim Hung
19.  38.40 turtwig
20.  38.58 BradenTheMagician
21.  38.99 FaLoL
22.  39.02 ichcubegerne
23.  39.41 HNcubing
24.  39.85 sigalig
25.  40.23 MCuber
26.  40.93 20luky3
27.  41.00 João Vinicius
28.  41.18 leomannen
29.  41.45 remopihel
30.  41.50 Ricardo Zapata
31.  42.71 Sub1Hour
32.  42.74 DGCubes
33.  42.85 TheDubDubJr
34.  43.89 CubicOreo
35.  44.41 Liam Wadek
36.  44.90 LukeBrunsvold
37.  45.52 sean_cut4
38.  45.54 Vlad Hordiienko
39.  46.42 bennettstouder
40.  47.05 Logan2017DAYR01
40.  47.05 MartinN13
42.  47.12 TrueCuberOfficial
43.  47.31 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
44.  47.62 Aleksandar Dukleski
45.  47.91 nevinscph
46.  48.19 abunickabhi
47.  48.33 thatkid
48.  48.52 IndianCuber729
49.  48.61 NathanaelCubes
50.  48.63 drpfisherman
51.  49.56 BMcCl1
52.  49.81 Antto Pitkänen
53.  50.02 wearephamily1719
54.  51.46 xyzzy
55.  52.57 LittleLumos
56.  52.92 midnightcuberx
57.  55.62 HKspeed.com
58.  55.83 Rollercoasterben 
59.  56.43 VJW
60.  56.83 TheEpicCuber
61.  57.44 ican97
62.  57.57 breadears
63.  57.82 Nuuk cuber
64.  57.85 UnknownCanvas
65.  59.38 Winfaza
66.  59.94 chancet4488
67.  1:00.45 d2polld
68.  1:00.68 Triangles_are_cubers
69.  1:03.70 NoProblemCubing
70.  1:04.32 Der Der
71.  1:04.62 CodingCuber
72.  1:08.53 Li Xiang
73.  1:16.72 Reinhard
74.  1:23.81 TaliwangCube
75.  1:24.52 Jrg
76.  1:26.15 Cubey_Tube
77.  1:26.68 One Wheel
78.  1:27.07 Jakub26
79.  1:35.64 MrLunarWolf
80.  1:36.83 sporteisvogel
81.  1:36.94 superkitkat106
82.  1:41.99 cubeyinnit
83.  1:43.95 Rubika-37-021204
84.  1:44.20 SentsuiJack2403
85.  1:54.73 Jacck
86.  2:20.16 MatsBergsten
87.  2:20.58 Hyperion
88.  3:03.60 Clawzix


*5x5x5*(57)
1.  59.20 Dream Cubing
2.  59.67 Lim Hung
3.  1:01.57 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:01.66 MLGCubez
5.  1:02.19 vishwasankarcubing
6.  1:02.39 cuberkid10
7.  1:02.75 Benyó
8.  1:05.99 FaLoL
9.  1:07.21 TheDubDubJr
10.  1:07.27 Khairur Rachim
11.  1:07.79 wuque man 
12.  1:07.97 turtwig
13.  1:09.40 HNcubing
14.  1:09.96 michaelxfy
15.  1:11.52 Luke Garrett
16.  1:14.35 MartinN13
17.  1:14.72 sigalig
18.  1:19.53 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  1:21.11 João Vinicius
20.  1:24.53 nevinscph
21.  1:25.66 Liam Wadek
22.  1:26.62 abunickabhi
23.  1:27.46 CubicOreo
24.  1:27.78 xyzzy
25.  1:28.50 Ricardo Zapata
26.  1:29.09 DGCubes
27.  1:29.67 drpfisherman
28.  1:31.57 sean_cut4
29.  1:32.98 Logan2017DAYR01
30.  1:33.44 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
31.  1:33.62 BMcCl1
32.  1:34.28 Rollercoasterben 
33.  1:38.13 thatkid
34.  1:46.22 TheEpicCuber
35.  1:51.35 LittleLumos
36.  1:53.92 NoProblemCubing
37.  2:01.78 TrueCuberOfficial
38.  2:02.62 bennettstouder
39.  2:03.70 HKspeed.com
40.  2:18.21 One Wheel
41.  2:23.67 filmip
42.  2:25.31 Jrg
43.  2:25.43 Der Der
44.  2:30.43 Rubika-37-021204
45.  2:38.39 MrLunarWolf
46.  2:44.31 sporteisvogel
47.  2:45.99 Jimdob
48.  2:54.35 Jacck
49.  2:56.48 Jakub26
50.  3:10.55 thomas.sch
51.  3:15.44 freshcuber.de
52.  3:40.37 cubeyinnit
53.  3:50.74 Cubey_Tube
54.  4:14.36 MatsBergsten
55.  DNF Sub1Hour
55.  DNF UnknownCanvas
55.  DNF dnguyen2204


*6x6x6*(28)
1.  1:40.01 Lim Hung
2.  1:41.79 Dream Cubing
3.  1:50.02 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  1:55.40 ichcubegerne
5.  1:57.20 FaLoL
6.  1:59.19 cuberkid10
7.  2:02.77 MLGCubez
8.  2:04.26 michaelxfy
9.  2:07.57 TheDubDubJr
10.  2:18.94 agradess2
11.  2:20.54 Keroma12
12.  2:25.44 xyzzy
13.  2:32.19 Liam Wadek
14.  2:33.44 CubicOreo
15.  2:34.07 nevinscph
16.  2:53.63 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
17.  2:59.18 Logan2017DAYR01
18.  3:01.67 Ricardo Zapata
19.  3:41.11 One Wheel
20.  3:49.63 Rollercoasterben 
21.  3:50.92 TheEpicCuber
22.  4:13.29 Jrg
23.  4:53.75 Rubika-37-021204
24.  5:08.14 thomas.sch
25.  5:18.67 sporteisvogel
26.  6:44.08 MatsBergsten
27.  8:57.47 dnguyen2204
28.  DNF filmip


*7x7x7*(22)
1.  2:11.37 Dream Cubing
2.  2:17.15 Lim Hung
3.  2:36.72 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  2:47.83 ichcubegerne
5.  2:52.88 MLGCubez
6.  2:56.95 FaLoL
7.  3:10.46 michaelxfy
8.  3:17.92 HNcubing
9.  3:30.61 Keroma12
10.  3:33.96 Liam Wadek
11.  3:48.69 CubicOreo
12.  3:49.66 nevinscph
13.  4:18.84 Aleksandar Dukleski
14.  4:38.99 Logan2017DAYR01
15.  6:36.95 Jrg
16.  7:03.07 Rubika-37-021204
17.  7:08.21 TheEpicCuber
18.  7:21.38 filmip
19.  7:52.08 thomas.sch
20.  8:02.79 sporteisvogel
21.  DNF MatsBergsten
21.  DNF dnguyen2204


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(33)
1.  5.38 Khairur Rachim
2.  5.74 MLGCubez
3.  6.52 turtwig


Spoiler



4.  6.53 TrueCuberOfficial
5.  6.81 ExultantCarn
6.  7.02 TheDubDubJr
7.  8.44 Benyó
8.  9.08 Christopher Fandrich
9.  11.05 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  13.19 BradenTheMagician
11.  17.10 Li Xiang
12.  17.14 nevinscph
13.  17.99 DGCubes
14.  19.52 Trig0n
15.  19.87 Luke Garrett
16.  20.13 seungju choi
17.  21.73 LittleLumos
18.  23.95 Jakub26
19.  25.91 ichcubegerne
20.  26.32 midnightcuberx
21.  27.38 MatsBergsten
22.  28.13 Antto Pitkänen
23.  35.00 Der Der
24.  35.96 TaliwangCube
25.  39.83 Ricardo Zapata
26.  46.62 Jacck
27.  59.18 RyanSoh
28.  1:10.41 thomas.sch
29.  2:08.44 Cubey_Tube
30.  2:25.31 sporteisvogel
31.  2:36.76 lprince
32.  DNF d2polld
32.  DNF sean_cut4


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(30)
1.  21.46 sigalig
2.  29.30 鄧南英
3.  33.03 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  35.09 seungju choi
5.  45.49 NathanaelCubes
6.  46.95 Brendan Bakker
7.  51.89 MLGCubez
8.  1:01.75 Lim Hung
9.  1:13.87 Jakub26
10.  1:14.41 Benyó
11.  1:19.18 nevinscph
12.  1:24.28 Khairur Rachim
13.  1:31.26 Logan2017DAYR01
14.  1:33.49 TrueCuberOfficial
15.  1:43.11 TaliwangCube
16.  1:44.33 MatsBergsten
17.  1:47.71 LittleLumos
18.  2:13.92 BraydenTheCuber
19.  2:26.99 filmip
20.  2:47.38 Ricardo Zapata
21.  2:57.85 midnightcuberx
22.  3:04.13 d2polld
23.  4:19.78 Jacck
24.  6:59.06 RyanSoh
25.  10:25.25 freshcuber.de
26.  DNF dnguyen2204
26.  DNF Keroma12
26.  DNF thatkid
26.  DNF Manatee 10235
26.  DNF sporteisvogel


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(5)
1.  3:29.08 nevinscph
2.  4:25.53 thatkid
3.  6:11.22 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  6:38.77 Jacck
5.  22:36.18 TaliwangCube


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(5)
1.  9:48.50 nevinscph
2.  11:22.99 thatkid
3.  13:01.93 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  DNF Jacck
4.  DNF Keroma12


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  22:03.99 nevinscph
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  35:57.02 nevinscph
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(10)
1.  28/33 58:50 Keroma12
2.  8/9 26:45 deeg
3.  7/7 36:03 TrueCuberOfficial


Spoiler



4.  5/5 24:58 MatsBergsten
5.  5/5 45:09 TaliwangCube
6.  10/15 60:00 Jakub26
7.  4/5 23:18 Jacck
8.  2/2 3:20 willian_pessoa
9.  2/2 17:13 RyanSoh
10.  2/4 10:17 nevinscph


*3x3x3 one-handed*(91)
1.  11.55 Luke Garrett
2.  11.67 branson_lau
3.  11.71 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4.  11.79 Khairur Rachim
5.  13.51 MLGCubez
6.  14.16 Dream Cubing
7.  14.48 Christopher Fandrich
8.  14.67 Lim Hung
9.  14.69 asacuber
10.  14.99 wuque man 
11.  15.33 MTOBEIYF
12.  15.69 CubicOreo
13.  16.11 TheDubDubJr
14.  16.17 midnightcuberx
15.  16.92 PotatoCuber
16.  16.98 thecubingwizard
17.  17.09 Kerry_Creech
18.  17.24 michaelxfy
19.  17.77 ichcubegerne
20.  17.93 Harsha Paladugu
21.  17.97 turtwig
22.  18.01 JChambers13
23.  18.26 Aleksandar Dukleski
24.  18.31 BradenTheMagician
25.  18.44 MCuber
26.  18.58 Benyó
27.  18.72 Brendyn Dunagan
28.  18.76 leomannen
29.  19.00 cuberkid10
30.  19.18 abunickabhi
31.  19.19 FaLoL
32.  19.25 sean_cut4
33.  19.49 BraydenTheCuber
34.  20.09 xyzzy
35.  20.59 fastCuber12345
36.  20.95 João Vinicius
37.  21.26 DGCubes
38.  21.29 Cale S
39.  21.91 Logan2017DAYR01
40.  21.98 Antto Pitkänen
41.  22.11 HNcubing
42.  22.15 KrokosB
43.  22.39 Ricardo Zapata
44.  22.65 Torch
45.  23.16 ican97
46.  23.42 wearephamily1719
47.  23.46 remopihel
48.  23.57 NoProblemCubing
49.  23.79 PCCuber
50.  23.89 d2polld
51.  24.04 Sub1Hour
52.  24.73 Trig0n
53.  24.82 revaldoah
54.  25.58 trangium
55.  25.68 Jami Viljanen
56.  25.79 Davoda_IV
57.  26.24 Liam Wadek
58.  26.82 agradess2
59.  27.19 Winfaza
60.  27.72 BMcCl1
61.  27.86 Nuuk cuber
62.  28.65 nevinscph
63.  28.90 seungju choi
64.  29.05 xtreme cuber2007
65.  29.13 RyanSoh
66.  29.58 VJW
67.  30.14 Triangles_are_cubers
68.  31.56 HKspeed.com
69.  32.75 LittleLumos
70.  33.10 TaliwangCube
71.  33.30 tommyo11
72.  34.53 Reinhard
73.  34.82 TheEpicCuber
74.  37.33 breadears
75.  38.10 chancet4488
76.  38.62 Cubey_Tube
77.  39.44 bennettstouder
78.  40.10 freshcuber.de
79.  43.19 Jakub26
80.  49.46 filmip
81.  50.67 Der Der
82.  51.98 sporteisvogel
83.  54.69 lprince
84.  55.77 Jimdob
85.  1:00.98 cubeyinnit
86.  1:03.31 MrLunarWolf
87.  1:04.04 Rubika-37-021204
88.  1:04.05 Jacck
89.  1:37.70 MatsBergsten
90.  1:52.58 Ruben 3x3
91.  DNF Hyperion


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  35.30 DGCubes
2.  53.47 deeg
3.  1:40.50 One Wheel


Spoiler



4.  1:48.42 Li Xiang


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(6)
1.  35.39 ichcubegerne
2.  58.50 Nuuk cuber
3.  1:05.89 Raymos Castillo


Spoiler



4.  1:21.98 PingPongCuber
5.  1:56.93 Jacck
6.  2:21.12 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(8)
1.  23.33 (23, 24, 23) Cale S
2.  23.67 (22, 24, 25) Jihan Lee
3.  24.00 (24, 24, 24) Jack314


Spoiler



4.  31.67 (29, 33, 33) Benyó
5.  43.00 (34, 41, 54) TaliwangCube
6.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) Zagros
6.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) seungju choi
6.  DNF (43, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(41)
1.  41.38 cuberkid10
2.  43.34 MLGCubez
3.  43.39 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  43.48 wuque man 
5.  48.01 Lim Hung
6.  49.20 ichcubegerne
7.  50.80 Luke Garrett
8.  51.31 michaelxfy
9.  52.49 turtwig
10.  52.81 DGCubes
11.  53.46 HNcubing
12.  54.62 BradenTheMagician
13.  55.88 BMcCl1
14.  56.42 Aleksandar Dukleski
15.  57.08 Benyó
16.  58.28 sean_cut4
17.  1:01.16 Ricardo Zapata
18.  1:01.74 wearephamily1719
19.  1:06.50 IndianCuber729
20.  1:08.67 Antto Pitkänen
21.  1:08.87 midnightcuberx
22.  1:13.73 nevinscph
23.  1:14.44 Keroma12
24.  1:14.74 Nuuk cuber
25.  1:18.45 Rollercoasterben 
26.  1:20.88 LittleLumos
27.  1:27.09 d2polld
28.  1:34.10 Der Der
29.  1:41.72 Jakub26
30.  1:46.92 TaliwangCube
31.  1:47.34 Reinhard
32.  1:59.89 MrLunarWolf
33.  2:04.98 Jrg
34.  2:10.91 Cubey_Tube
35.  2:11.56 lprince
36.  2:19.40 cubeyinnit
37.  2:19.87 SentsuiJack2403
38.  2:38.99 Jacck
39.  2:45.49 Hyperion
40.  2:55.17 Li Xiang
41.  3:21.33 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(29)
1.  1:42.72 wuque man 
2.  1:45.52 MLGCubez
3.  1:46.30 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:51.35 Benyó
5.  1:56.04 Lim Hung
6.  1:57.45 Khairur Rachim
7.  1:59.71 Luke Garrett
8.  2:05.43 ichcubegerne
9.  2:05.81 turtwig
10.  2:09.41 michaelxfy
11.  2:12.18 BradenTheMagician
12.  2:13.95 HNcubing
13.  2:25.24 sean_cut4
14.  2:31.13 DGCubes
15.  2:35.31 Aleksandar Dukleski
16.  2:39.02 Keroma12
17.  2:40.64 BMcCl1
18.  2:45.81 nevinscph
19.  2:48.26 Rollercoasterben 
20.  3:14.81 Nuuk cuber
21.  3:39.35 d2polld
22.  3:54.67 Der Der
23.  4:56.09 Jrg
24.  5:17.54 MrLunarWolf
25.  5:22.74 Jakub26
26.  5:24.60 Jacck
27.  5:52.18 Cubey_Tube
28.  6:10.80 cubeyinnit
29.  8:24.25 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(11)
1.  3:40.42 MLGCubez
2.  3:46.50 Lim Hung
3.  3:49.65 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  4:11.13 ichcubegerne
5.  4:16.61 michaelxfy
6.  4:47.00 nevinscph
7.  4:51.96 Keroma12
8.  5:06.33 BradenTheMagician
9.  8:31.06 One Wheel
10.  9:06.06 Jrg
11.  11:43.67 Jakub26


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(11)
1.  6:10.88 Lim Hung
2.  6:32.40 Benyó
3.  6:41.96 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  7:16.68 ichcubegerne
5.  7:30.22 michaelxfy
6.  8:37.56 Keroma12
7.  9:59.79 BradenTheMagician
8.  10:12.26 sean_cut4
9.  11:14.85 nevinscph
10.  12:06.42 Rollercoasterben 
11.  16:03.61 Jrg


*Clock*(42)
1.  4.05 Yunhooooo
2.  4.13 JChambers13
3.  5.11 Liam Wadek


Spoiler



4.  5.18 Kerry_Creech
5.  5.56 michaelxfy
6.  5.78 MartinN13
7.  5.91 vishwasankarcubing
8.  6.37 MTOBEIYF
9.  6.42 MLGCubez
10.  6.47 Christopher Fandrich
11.  7.01 TheDubDubJr
12.  7.28 Lim Hung
13.  7.29 Mattia Pasquini
14.  7.49 drpfisherman
15.  7.60 BradenTheMagician
16.  8.75 Luke Garrett
17.  8.99 mrsniffles01
18.  9.00 Li Xiang
19.  9.11 Cale S
20.  9.15 Toothcraver55
21.  9.22 CubicOreo
22.  9.80 Logan2017DAYR01
22.  9.80 ichcubegerne
24.  9.93 Ricardo Zapata
25.  9.98 Nuuk cuber
26.  10.04 Torch
27.  10.22 TrueCuberOfficial
28.  11.12 revaldoah
29.  11.48 wearephamily1719
30.  12.92 Jakub26
31.  13.48 cubingmom2
32.  13.53 Benyó
33.  13.67 Manatee 10235
34.  17.87 nevinscph
35.  18.51 Jacck
36.  19.04 Pugalan Aravintan
37.  21.15 MrLunarWolf
38.  21.31 BMcCl1
39.  22.27 d2polld
40.  56.86 Cowardly
41.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan
41.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(31)
1.  43.25 thecubingwizard
2.  45.87 KrokosB
3.  47.69 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  48.89 JChambers13
5.  55.01 Lim Hung
6.  56.76 michaelxfy
7.  56.84 MCuber
8.  57.12 wuque man 
9.  57.36 Luke Garrett
10.  58.94 Manatee 10235
11.  1:02.38 Dream Cubing
12.  1:02.50 ichcubegerne
13.  1:03.82 CubicOreo
14.  1:03.84 DGCubes
15.  1:09.99 Benyó
16.  1:12.64 Aleksandar Dukleski
17.  1:16.33 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:17.91 Liam Wadek
19.  1:20.87 Logan2017DAYR01
20.  1:21.17 Torch
21.  1:32.21 midnightcuberx
22.  1:36.76 nevinscph
23.  1:54.53 d2polld
24.  1:55.49 Rollercoasterben 
25.  2:41.24 Cubey_Tube
26.  2:54.27 cubeyinnit
27.  3:05.36 sporteisvogel
28.  3:10.74 Jacck
29.  3:13.53 thomas.sch
30.  4:19.47 Rubika-37-021204
31.  DNF Antto Pitkänen


*Pyraminx*(72)
1.  1.58 Toothcraver55
2.  1.96 dycocubix
3.  2.03 Benjamin Warry


Spoiler



4.  2.29 Harsha Paladugu
5.  2.42 jason3141
6.  2.53 Kerry_Creech
7.  2.58 Vlad Hordiienko
8.  2.80 DGCubes
9.  2.92 remopihel
10.  2.98 MartinN13
11.  3.01 Logan2017DAYR01
12.  3.21 BradenTheMagician
13.  3.39 Jami Viljanen
14.  3.54 MLGCubez
15.  3.60 NoProblemCubing
16.  4.18 asacuber
17.  4.27 JChambers13
18.  4.48 Brendyn Dunagan
19.  4.50 Luke Garrett
19.  4.50 CubicOreo
21.  4.53 Trig0n
22.  4.64 ExultantCarn
23.  4.70 leomannen
24.  4.71 Cale S
25.  5.01 ichcubegerne
26.  5.24 PotatoCuber
27.  5.34 Christopher Fandrich
28.  5.48 Torch
29.  5.49 midnightcuberx
29.  5.49 Antto Pitkänen
29.  5.49 michaelxfy
32.  5.50 Liam Wadek
33.  5.53 CodingCuber
34.  5.57 Manatee 10235
35.  5.59 TheDubDubJr
36.  5.73 cuberkid10
37.  5.80 wearephamily1719
38.  5.89 MCuber
39.  5.90 Benyó
40.  5.91 sean_cut4
41.  6.06 BraydenTheCuber
42.  6.12 Nuuk cuber
43.  6.20 Triangles_are_cubers
44.  6.29 Ricardo Zapata
45.  6.30 KrokosB
46.  6.53 wuque man 
47.  6.58 Li Xiang
48.  6.93 Volcaniccubing
49.  6.98 cubeyinnit
50.  7.51 drpfisherman
51.  7.74 MindyJunga
52.  7.91 bennettstouder
53.  8.69 Aleksandar Dukleski
54.  8.71 d2polld
55.  8.75 Mike Hughey
56.  9.33 Jakub26
57.  10.27 cubingmom2
58.  12.00 Jacck
59.  12.72 superkitkat106
60.  13.08 Reinhard
61.  13.30 nevinscph
62.  13.89 lprince
63.  14.12 Ninja208
64.  14.48 Cubey_Tube
65.  14.53 sporteisvogel
66.  15.72 king 2007
67.  16.42 Rubika-37-021204
68.  16.63 MrLunarWolf
69.  16.67 freshcuber.de
70.  17.71 TheEpicCuber
71.  19.21 Hyperion
72.  34.33 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(55)
1.  6.17 Christopher Fandrich
2.  7.68 Benjamin Warry
3.  7.90 mrsniffles01


Spoiler



4.  8.28 MLGCubez
5.  8.76 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  10.82 thecubingwizard
7.  10.83 Manatee 10235
8.  11.07 Charles Jerome
9.  11.70 GTGil
10.  12.63 Ty Y.
11.  12.86 Luke Garrett
12.  12.98 Kerry_Creech
13.  13.86 Lim Hung
14.  14.23 BradenTheMagician
15.  14.27 MTOBEIYF
16.  14.38 Rollercoasterben 
17.  14.42 Cale S
18.  15.36 michaelxfy
19.  15.48 Ricardo Zapata
20.  16.17 ichcubegerne
21.  16.18 JChambers13
22.  17.15 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
23.  17.48 leomannen
24.  17.61 HNcubing
25.  17.82 BraydenTheCuber
26.  17.91 Antto Pitkänen
27.  18.01 MCuber
28.  18.72 Benyó
29.  19.19 Logan2017DAYR01
30.  19.45 ExultantCarn
31.  19.76 cuberkid10
32.  20.66 TheDubDubJr
33.  21.07 Torch
34.  21.17 Liam Wadek
35.  21.60 wearephamily1719
36.  21.87 tommyo11
37.  22.18 midnightcuberx
38.  22.59 DGCubes
39.  25.16 Dream Cubing
40.  26.15 Volcaniccubing
41.  27.18 KrokosB
42.  27.87 feli.cubes
43.  29.03 Nuuk cuber
44.  30.67 FaLoL
45.  32.12 CubicOreo
46.  39.72 NoProblemCubing
47.  43.80 sporteisvogel
48.  45.03 nevinscph
49.  45.92 Jakub26
50.  49.71 CodingCuber
51.  50.82 MrLunarWolf
52.  55.40 TheEpicCuber
53.  58.96 Jacck
54.  59.67 d2polld
55.  1:58.32 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(60)
1.  2.97 Charles Jerome
2.  3.05 TrueCuberOfficial
3.  3.30 Cale S


Spoiler



4.  3.35 Urho Kinnunen
5.  3.56 Ty Y.
6.  3.57 asacuber
7.  3.62 Vlad Hordiienko
8.  3.72 MLGCubez
9.  4.11 Rubadcar
10.  5.00 mrsniffles01
11.  5.01 Luke Garrett
12.  5.03 BradenTheMagician
13.  5.23 sean_cut4
14.  5.30 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  5.36 Antto Pitkänen
16.  5.50 leomannen
17.  5.52 Volcaniccubing
18.  5.61 DGCubes
19.  5.67 michaelxfy
20.  5.87 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
21.  5.94 d2polld
22.  6.19 KrokosB
23.  6.21 Pugalan Aravintan
24.  6.35 Ricardo Zapata
25.  6.40 cuberkid10
26.  6.67 Liam Wadek
27.  6.76 Logan2017DAYR01
28.  6.77 Trig0n
28.  6.77 CubicOreo
30.  7.01 Christopher Fandrich
31.  7.02 Benyó
32.  7.06 ichcubegerne
33.  7.15 Triangles_are_cubers
34.  7.20 TheDubDubJr
35.  7.23 midnightcuberx
36.  7.40 wearephamily1719
37.  7.73 feli.cubes
38.  8.02 MCuber
39.  8.17 ExultantCarn
40.  8.46 Torch
41.  8.54 Jakub26
42.  8.71 Aleksandar Dukleski
43.  8.94 Manatee 10235
44.  9.02 Li Xiang
45.  9.14 Nuuk cuber
46.  9.20 MrLunarWolf
47.  9.33 cubeyinnit
48.  11.08 wuque man 
49.  13.85 Iblfhk
50.  15.44 nevinscph
51.  15.92 filmip
52.  17.85 Jacck
53.  18.30 Rubika-37-021204
54.  18.65 cubingmom2
55.  19.37 freshcuber.de
56.  20.37 lprince
57.  22.63 sporteisvogel
58.  23.36 MatsBergsten
59.  39.31 Hyperion
60.  DNF VJW


*Kilominx*(11)
1.  22.57 DGCubes
2.  28.76 BradenTheMagician
3.  30.24 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  31.60 Logan2017DAYR01
5.  32.98 TheDubDubJr
6.  36.11 CubicOreo
7.  39.55 Nuuk cuber
8.  1:40.17 d2polld
9.  1:42.41 Jakub26
10.  1:58.58 Rubika-37-021204
11.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(12)
1.  3:24.31 MLGCubez
2.  3:47.81 Luke Garrett
3.  3:57.62 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:23.12 KrokosB
5.  4:35.49 Benyó
6.  4:59.22 BradenTheMagician
7.  5:45.77 Rollercoasterben 
8.  5:50.12 Antto Pitkänen
9.  6:35.77 Nuuk cuber
10.  10:47.58 Jakub26
11.  11:27.56 lprince
12.  11:49.51 MrLunarWolf


*Redi Cube*(10)
1.  10.46 DGCubes
2.  11.32 BMcCl1
3.  12.91 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  16.07 Logan2017DAYR01
5.  16.53 PingPongCuber
6.  17.53 Raymos Castillo
7.  18.75 TheDubDubJr
8.  25.59 Nuuk cuber
9.  37.50 Rubika-37-021204
10.  43.15 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(6)
1.  18.26 Harsha Paladugu
2.  21.59 DGCubes
3.  34.78 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:20.21 Jacck
5.  1:27.15 freshcuber.de
6.  1:37.93 Rollercoasterben


*15 Puzzle*(5)
1.  9.98 Awder
2.  16.91 Li Xiang
3.  18.89 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  44.47 MatsBergsten
5.  3:46.98 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(1)
1.  56.02 DGCubes

*Mirror Blocks*(6)
1.  15.13 Cubey_Tube
2.  17.05 BradenTheMagician
3.  21.85 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:00.46 TheDubDubJr
5.  1:29.88 Antto Pitkänen
6.  1:45.45 lprince


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  2:31.57 DGCubes
2.  5:09.68 thomas.sch
3.  9:05.37 One Wheel

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(7)
1.  21.71 cuberkid10
2.  40.90 Kit Clement
3.  51.12 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  1:05.60 drpfisherman
5.  3:07.92 Rubika-37-021204
6.  3:38.57 thomas.sch
7.  DNF freshcuber.de



*Contest results*(188)
1.  983 MLGCubez
2.  825 ichcubegerne
3.  812 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  776 Benyó
5.  759 Lim Hung
6.  729 michaelxfy
7.  694 BradenTheMagician
8.  678 cuberkid10
9.  647 Christopher Fandrich
10.  643 DGCubes
11.  642 Khairur Rachim
12.  639 TheDubDubJr
13.  600 wuque man 
14.  596 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  593 CubicOreo
15.  593 Logan2017DAYR01
17.  582 Kerry_Creech
18.  570 Dream Cubing
19.  545 turtwig
20.  543 Ricardo Zapata
20.  543 sean_cut4
22.  539 Liam Wadek
23.  498 nevinscph
24.  487 Aleksandar Dukleski
25.  481 midnightcuberx
26.  479 leomannen
27.  473 HNcubing
28.  463 FaLoL
28.  463 Cale S
30.  452 TrueCuberOfficial
31.  449 MTOBEIYF
32.  440 Manatee 10235
33.  435 Antto Pitkänen
33.  435 MCuber
35.  432 Torch
36.  423 Vlad Hordiienko
37.  414 KrokosB
38.  411 asacuber
39.  409 thecubingwizard
40.  404 ExultantCarn
41.  394 BMcCl1
42.  388 wearephamily1719
43.  387 JChambers13
44.  381 Charles Jerome
45.  370 Nuuk cuber
46.  367 Ty Y.
47.  361 PotatoCuber
48.  356 BraydenTheCuber
49.  345 d2polld
50.  339 Trig0n
51.  324 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
52.  321 remopihel
53.  318 mrsniffles01
53.  318 dycocubix
55.  310 João Vinicius
56.  303 Jakub26
56.  303 sigalig
56.  303 Jami Viljanen
59.  299 Harsha Paladugu
60.  292 NoProblemCubing
61.  290 abunickabhi
62.  286 Rollercoasterben 
63.  280 fastCuber12345
64.  277 Sub1Hour
65.  275 Rubadcar
66.  268 bennettstouder
67.  242 LukeBrunsvold
68.  228 xyzzy
69.  223 Dallas
69.  223 Sean Hartman
71.  221 vishwasankarcubing
72.  218 deeg
73.  217 Li Xiang
73.  217 TaliwangCube
75.  214 Cubey_Tube
75.  214 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
77.  212 Triangles_are_cubers
78.  211 LittleLumos
79.  207 MatsBergsten
80.  206 CodingCuber
81.  205 drpfisherman
82.  203 Jacck
82.  203 MartinN13
84.  202 Davoda_IV
85.  200 NathanaelCubes
85.  200 seungju choi
87.  194 Der Der
88.  188 tommyo11
89.  187 IndianCuber729
89.  187 TheEpicCuber
91.  182 cubeyinnit
92.  181 thatkid
93.  175 agradess2
93.  175 HKspeed.com
95.  173 Toothcraver55
96.  164 20luky3
97.  161 sporteisvogel
97.  161 trangium
97.  161 Reinhard
100.  159 Jrg
101.  156 ican97
101.  156 PCCuber
103.  155 Keroma12
104.  154 MrLunarWolf
105.  153 VJW
106.  147 Fred Lang
107.  146 RyanSoh
108.  138 xtreme cuber2007
109.  137 Volcaniccubing
110.  136 Rubika-37-021204
111.  135 jason3141
112.  133 DLXCubing
113.  130 Benjamin Warry
114.  128 2017LAMB06
115.  127 revaldoah
116.  121 dnguyen2204
117.  120 Winfaza
118.  119 Shadowjockey
119.  118 Mat XD
120.  116 chancet4488
121.  115 Legomanz
122.  111 breadears
123.  108 MindyJunga
124.  103 lprince
124.  103 superkitkat106
124.  103 One Wheel
127.  101 freshcuber.de
128.  98 UnknownCanvas
128.  98 Scrambled
130.  94 branson_lau
131.  89 filmip
131.  89 JoannaCuber
133.  88 SentsuiJack2403
134.  87 Caleb Rogers
135.  85 BengalBay
135.  85 feli.cubes
135.  85 Moreno van Rooijen
138.  82 lumes2121
139.  80 rubik2005
140.  79 CubableYT
141.  75 Pugalan Aravintan
142.  74 Ninja208
143.  73 thomas.sch
144.  69 cubingmom2
145.  66 Aadil ali
145.  66 WoowyBaby
147.  62 Jimdob
148.  60 [email protected]
149.  59 Urho Kinnunen
149.  59 WhackingBox27
151.  51 GTGil
152.  46 MarkA64
153.  45 Hyperion
154.  44 Yunhooooo
155.  43 CreationUniverse
156.  41 Mike Hughey
157.  37 鄧南英
158.  36 Gam3sy Guy
159.  35 Mithimal
160.  34 Bilbo7
161.  33 Brendan Bakker
162.  32 Mattia Pasquini
163.  30 M.Sikandar
164.  26 king 2007
165.  25 Ruben 3x3
166.  24 qwr
167.  23 J perm
168.  22 zakikaz
169.  21 Muhammad Ahmed Hasan
170.  18 Impossible Cuber
171.  17 Jihan Lee
171.  17 Cherry_13
173.  16 Jack314
173.  16 Raymos Castillo
173.  16 PingPongCuber
176.  15 WereCubing
177.  14 GT8590
177.  14 Iblfhk
179.  13 Zagros
180.  12 Clawzix
181.  11 OriEy
181.  11 hoalehuy
183.  10 Kit Clement
183.  10 willian_pessoa
185.  9 Cowardly
185.  9 UPCHAN
187.  8 Awder
188.  5 AntiSune4U


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2021)

188 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 148!

That means our winner this week is *[email protected]!* Congratulations!!


----------

